# I Know Its Quartz



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

But i like it

Just bought this in from Canada..... Ronda Swiss Quartz Movt 42mm case




























Cheers Mal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like it very much....Orsa are making nice ones at the moment...Well done..









Funny you mention the quartz thing...Im finding Im wearing my quartzes a lot more these days, I think Ive got out of my 'mechanicals only' phase and now appreciate all watches that I like


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice,nothing wrong with quartz at all.Quartz is all I have worn for months


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Like it very much....Orsa are making nice ones at the moment...Well done..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you give me any advice then?

There are a few quartz I like, but just can't bring myself to buy one.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> But i like it
> 
> Just bought this in from Canada..... Ronda Swiss Quartz Movt 42mm case
> 
> ...


 It looks OK that Mal









Don't know who has been folowing the DN/Jaques Etoile saga on t'other side. However the case of the Orsa looks similar. I expect they didn't 'borrow' someone elses stuff to make them though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Can you give me any advice then?


Dunno really Paul, I think Ive changed my mind since I got my 'Tuna Can' Seiko and its nice to just put it on and not have to change the time and date, Ive also 'hacked' my 4 quartzes to the same time and I like to see how long it takes them to get out of sync in the watch box.....Perhaps I need to get out more..
















If I only had one watch though It would be a mechanical









I quite fancy a Wavecepter now...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I know what you mean.

I quite like the idea of a Waveceptor Ecodrive. That way, with any luck, you would never have to set it, or change a battery, or wind it, ever again.

I think I quite like the idea of that - only for one or two watches though, not all of 'em


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

A nice looking watch!wear a quartz watch I just can't bring myself to wear a quartz watch though.

I have the same feeling for the ETA 2824 and 2836 movements, too many watches use them.

Ian


----------

